# Μια επαγγελματίας μοιρολογίστρα από τη Μάνη



## Theseus (Jul 17, 2021)

Ενδιαφέρομαι πολύ καιρό για τη συνέχεια ανάμεσα στους αρχαίους και τους νεότερους ελληνικούς θρήνους που κάνουν οι επαγγελματίες μοιρολογίστρες στη Μάνη, τώρα, δυστυχώς, είδος υπό εξαφάνιση. Έχω ξαναδιαβάσει το 'Βάκχαι' του Ευριπίδη και παρά το γεγονός ότι το τέλος έχει χαθεί, μπορεί να αποκατασταθεί από μεταγενέστερους συγγραφείς και τους βυζαντινούς θρήνους της Παναγίας στο Christus Patiens, που εν μέρει διαμορφώθηκε σε αυτό το έργο. Έχω βρει ένα παράδειγμα, αλλά χρειάζομαι τους συναδέλφους μου να το μεταγράψουν, αν είναι σε κατανοητά νεοελληνικά και όχι σε τσακώνικα:-


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 17, 2021)

Σαφώς είναι ελληνικά. Αν και δύσκολο να ξεχωρίσεις τι λέει, έτσι όπως τραβάει τις λέξεις. Μια πρώτη απόπειρα:

...εμάς (?) κι η δούλεψη
[μανούλα μου]
...Μαρίτσα (?) μου κι εσύ
στο ... που 'χεις το παιδί
στον ακριβό σου εγγονό
και να βοηθήσει ο Θεός
το λίγο να γενή πολύ
η ευημερία τους καλή
κι έχουμε δύσκολους καιρούς

Ας το βελτιώσουν οι επόμενοι!


----------



## anepipsogos (Jul 17, 2021)

AoratiMelani said:


> στο ... που 'χεις το παιδί


στο μοναχούλι σου παιδί


----------



## Theseus (Jul 17, 2021)

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δυο. Πολύ αισιόδοξη αρχή.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 18, 2021)

Αν και ελαφρώς εκτός θέματος, να παραθέσω εδώ ένα δίστιχο από μανιάτικο μοιρολόι που μου έχει μεταφέρει η μάνα μου:

_Εσύ που εβρώμα ζωντανός
Και τώρα δεν βρωμάς ξερός_

Τα σχόλια για την υγιεινή του μακαρίτη, δικά σας.


----------



## Theseus (Jul 19, 2021)

Νάτη η απόπειρα μου μιας μετάφρασης:-
‘Ours is the task, my dear Maritsa, me and you,
to your only son,
your only grandson,
and may God help a little to become a lot,
and their well-being good,
and we have hard times…

Σ’ ευχαριστώ ειδικά, Μελανή, για το δίστιχο σου. Νάτη η μετάφραση του διστίχου αυτού:
one who stank in life
and now withered do not stink.


Μπορούν οι συνάδελφοι να το διορθώσουν και να το βελτιώσουν. Σας ευχ.


----------



## Theseus (Jul 20, 2021)

Μήπως αυτό είναι το σωστό κείμενο:-
εμάς (?) κι η δούλεψη
[μανούλα μου]
μανίτσα μου κι εσύ
στο μαναχούλι σου παιδί
στον ακριβό σου εγγονό
και να βοηθήσει ο Θεός
το λίγο να γενή πολύ
η ευημερία τους καλή
τι (=γιατί) έχουμε δύσκολους καιρούς;


----------



## pontios (Jul 23, 2021)

Η αρχή μου ακούγεται κάπως έτσι ....

από εμάς κι η δούλεψη ... sounds like "δούλεψη" to me, too
[Μαριγούλα μου] ... the mother, Maria (="my dear Maria")?
σαρμανίτσα μου κι εσύ ... referring to a crib, perhaps (could be a baby with/within its crib - it's a tiny coffin)?
στο μοναχούλι σου παιδί
etc...


----------



## pontios (Jul 23, 2021)

σαρμανίτσα (I said crib in my post, above - but, I meant a cradle. A crib would be too big.)

Mαριγουλα could also be the grandmother (it probably is referring to the grandmother - it's not necessarily the mother) ... now that I think about it.


----------



## Theseus (Jul 25, 2021)

Έτσι λοιπόν, εδώ φαίνεται να είναι η πλήρης έκδοση του μοιρολογιού και αυτονόητο είναι ότι εκτιμώ όλη τη βοήθεια που μου έδωσαν οι συνάδελφοι: -

από εμάς κι η δούλεψη
Μαριγούλα μου κι εσύ = my dear Maria, the mother/the grandmother
σαρμανίσα μου κι εσύ (referring to a cradle, perhaps (could be a baby with/within its cradle - it's a tiny coffin)?
στο μοναχούλι σου παιδί
στον ακριβό σου εγγονό
να βοηθήσει ο Θεός
το λίγο να γενή πολύ
η ευημερία τους καλή
τι (=γιατί) έχουμε δύσκολους καιρούς;


----------



## SBE (Jul 27, 2021)

Πάντως τί να πω, έχω δει φιλμ με καλύτερα μοιρολόγια και μοιρολογίστρες που πραγματικά σε έκαναν να θες να κλάψεις, κι ας μην είχες καμία σχέση. Αυτή εδώ μου φαινεται περισσότερο μοιρολογίστρα λάιτ.


----------



## Theseus (Jul 27, 2021)

Δεν θα μπορούσα να βρω τίποτα άλλο όμοιο. Θα ήμουν ευγνώμων για τη βοήθειά σου, αν εδώ μπορούσες να διαβιβάσει κάποια από το Γιούτιουμπ; Ευχαριστώ πολύ, ως συνήθως.


----------



## SBE (Jul 28, 2021)

Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει, ήταν απο εκπομπή της ΕΡΤ, άρα στο αρχειο της ΕΡΤ.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 28, 2021)

Theseus said:


> Δεν θα μπορούσα να βρω τίποτα άλλο όμοιο. Θα ήμουν ευγνώμων για τη βοήθειά σου, αν εδώ μπορούσες να διαβιβάσει κάποια από το Γιούτιουμπ; Ευχαριστώ πολύ, ως συνήθως.


Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τι ψάχνεις, Θησέα, αλλά δες π.χ. εδώ:


----------



## Theseus (Jul 28, 2021)

Ψάχνω για παραδείγματα των επαγγελματιών μοιρολογιστρών στην Ελλάδα και τον ήχο των σύγχρονων Ελληνικών επαγγελματιών μοιρολογιστρών. Οι στίχοι του μοιρολογιού τους στην Ελληνική επίσης θα εκτιμούσα πάρα πολύ. Σ´ευχαριστώ, Ζαζούλα,για το ωραίο τραγούδι της Κατερίνας Άκκα.


----------

